# Radiação solar - Coimbra



## vitamos (25 Jul 2008 às 09:37)

Boas rapaziada!

Gostaria de saber se alguém tem conhecimento de algum site, onde se possa consultar a intensidade de radiação solar na zona de Coimbra. Precisava de dados de ontem e de ter acesso a alguns dias da próxima semana...

Se alguém souber diga-me algo por aqui ou MP!

Obrigado


----------



## Pico (25 Jul 2008 às 20:42)

http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/previsao/portugal/local/coimbra/radiation.php?lang=pt


----------



## vitamos (28 Jul 2008 às 12:33)

Hum... pelo que percebo tratam-se de previsões  e não de observações mas de qualquer forma já posso ter uma ideia assim... já me ajuda!

Muito obrigado Pico!


----------



## Pico (28 Jul 2008 às 12:43)

Esse tipo de dados não é facil de arranjar, é necessário ter na zona uma estação que faça esse tipo de registo, e se quiseres esses valores podes sempre pedir ao Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), provalvelmente terás de pagar pelos dados....  Outra forma é confiar nas previsões numéricas que são muito precisas


----------

